# Richt didn't leave Kirby Much to work with.



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

This has been a hot topic for some Dawg fans and of course a lot of outsiders mostly vols talking about things they don't know about. This is not intended to bring division among my Dawg brothers but some of you need to get off the talent is there. 

Recruiting is the issue with this team period.  Our cupboard is empty and that falls on the Richt regime, not solely on Richt the person, but it was a problem inherited by Smart.

Senior leadership and game experience is a necessity to win at any team sport at any level.  As such, our 2013 recruiting class would constitute our senior leaders and would have 4 years of coaching under their belt. No one can possibly say that doesn't matter.

So I want to end all this crazy talk about us having the talent, we don't.  we could have..... but out of the 34 recruits in 2013 only 17 are still with the team.  14 were dismissed or transferred, Floyd graduated early, Rumph and Taylor were JUCO's.

From our 2013 recruiting class, the 5 highest rank recruits that are still on the team are in order - Brice Ramsey, Brandon Kublanow, Reggie Wilkerson, Johnny O'neal, Reggie Carter.  Let that sink in and it makes Georgia seem like an overachiever this year.  

Taking out all the players kicked off the team, or who transferred and we would actually fall somewhere around 28th in the recruiting ranking.  On level with Virginia, West Virginia, North Carolina and Vanderbilt.

Now the picture become more clear - the last 3 or 4 years and vanderbilt has given us fits, North Carolina was an even match up, etc - we do not MAINTAIN SEC caliber talent.  No doubt Richt was able to bring it in, but he wasn't able to keep it.

The situation did not improve in 2014.  So our Junior Leadership, next years leaders are in short supply.  Out of 20 recruits only 13 remain.  Our class would still have been around 20 in the rankings because Lorenzo, Nick and Sony were all 5 star recruits.  This puts our 2014 class on par with Kentucky, South Carolina and UCLA.

But this doesn't address one of the biggest flaws of the Richt era - the Offensive Line.  Who cares if you have 5 star receivers and QB's if the line doesn't buy the time needed to allow passing plays to develop?  Who cares if we have a stable of 5 star running backs if the line can't open up lanes or continually allows the back to get hit in the backfield?

Our senior linemen are Kublanow, Aulden Bynum and Glenn Welch.  Welch is now at FB.  Our Offensive line haul averaged out at .8547 recruiting ranking.  For reference, Alabama took 5 offensive linemen in 2013 with an average rating of .9162.  Heck, even Vanderbilt had a better recruiting offensive line class with a haul of 2 averaging .8643.

2014 looked better on paper.  We recruited 4 offensive linemen with an average rating of .9050, but Jake Edwards has since departed. So our junior and senior leadership on the OL is made up of Kublanow, Aulden Bynum, Dyshon Simms, Kendall Baker & Isaiah Wynn.

Maybe Alabama had a good year in 2013 and decided OL was no longer a need?  Not the case they signed 5 and a 6th didn't qualify on grades.  The average rating of the 5 signed was .94494.  In fact the top recruit for Alabama in 2014 was at OT.  Vanderbilt also took 4 OL's in 2014, with an average rating of .8287.

Looking over the two year stretch:

Alabama: Signed 10 OL with .95555 average rating  |  UGA Signed 7 OL with .8834 average rating (Only 5 on Roster)  |  Vandy Signed 6 OL with .8405 average rating.  

This should adequately answer any lingering questions as to why we are not doing well.  Football in the SEC is a game won and lost in the trenches.  Our offensive line is closer in talent to that of Vanderbilt and Kentucky and miles away from the talent on Alabama and Ole Miss.

Coach Smart cannot fix this overnight, and it might even take a few years to bring in the talent, keep it and DEVELOP it.  There is a reason coach Smart singled out the OL as the greatest need in the off season and Pittman has stated that he wants to sign as many as 6 recruits in the next cycle.

We will get better, but it will take time - I do believe Smart is the guy to get us there, as he understands the importance of the linemen in the SEC, something Richt seemingly overlooked, year after year.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2016)

Now you've done it...... the UT fans will be all over this telling you how you don't know football. The lone UM fan will be all upset cause you are putting down their savior,  but that article is spot on.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2016)

You don't need articles or anything else to confirm we don't have the talent. The team's play on the field confirms it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 25, 2016)

The majority of the fans here all the way up until Richt was gone said UGA had all the talent in the world and blamed it on coaching. The sports forum has done a complete 180 since Kirby has took over. I shall not engage in this matter just point out the obvious......MAJORITY


----------



## Horns (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse nailed it. I keep saying that UGA's cupboard is bare. Richt left holes everywhere. Problem is that people think just because we hired Kirby we are going to win the natty now.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2016)

This should be in the excuse thread


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> The majority of the fans here all the way up until Richt was gone said UGA had all the talent in the world and blamed it on coaching. The sports forum has done a complete 180 since Kirby has took over. I shall not engage in this matter just point out the obvious......MAJORITY



You are 100% correct and I was one of those fans for a time. Richt was all class and he he played 100% by the rules. Some of those players HAD to leave based on UGA and Richt's behavior policy. But, they are not there anymore therefor leaving Kirby and the new staff an uphill climb with talent.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> This should be in the excuse thread



Not an excuse I knew all along with quite a few others what was going to happen this weekend and in the weeks to come. Just putting the fiction to bed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice write up Brown


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> This should be in the excuse thread



Nah. This is a fact thread. Plenty of us saw this coming last year. The only disappointment is the fact it's worse than what we first estimated. We are not a contending team. In fact we aren't even a mediocre team. We are a lousy team.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 25, 2016)

Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?

I'll post this again as it's relevant. 
http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite

Kirby Smart is in my opinion just not a good coach. uGA's fanbase is in denial, similar to UM's when Golden was here

If Richt didn't leave Kirby Chubb you would be 1-3 right now.

Richt also gifted Eason to Smart, and any successs moving forward will be because of Eason IMO.

Sorry uGA fans you're stuck with Smart, so I guess you are forced to defend him.

In 15 years, Richt had 2 losses with a worse margin of loss than this game - against Florida (49-10) in 2008, with UF ranked #5 (Georgia was ranked #8 ) and against LSU (42-10) in 2011 with LSU ranked #1 (Georgia was ranked #1 2)....

I don't hate uGA. I am the biggest uGA fan one game a year...An enemy of my enemy is my friend.

My hate for uF means I always retain a soft spot for the Dawgs.

Sorry puppies, you're in for a rough year....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

the 28 point bama beatdown in the rain with chubb and richt  at home was the nail in the coffin of the richt era,. and the beginning of the smart era.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?
> 
> I'll post this again as it's relevant.
> http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite
> ...



 you take great pictures.....that's all


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

Did I read tj right, that if CMR had not left CKS Chubb we would be 1 and 3. If I did then there is no reason to read any further in that post. Not even going to give tj, Chubb's stats in the last 3 games.


----------



## across the river (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This has been a hot topic for some Dawg fans and of course a lot of outsiders mostly vols talking about things they don't know about. This is not intended to bring division among my Dawg brothers but some of you need to get off the talent is there.
> 
> Recruiting is the issue with this team period.  Our cupboard is empty and that falls on the Richt regime, not solely on Richt the person, but it was a problem inherited by Smart.
> 
> ...



UGA didn't play Bama. UGA got their brains beat out by an Ole Miss team that averaged lower ranked players across the board.   Georgia start 5 five stars, and played 8.  Ole Miss started one, I repeat one, 5 star player, and I believe played 3 total.  They had a 2 star, two 3 stars, and two 4 stars on  the offensive line. Georgia's offensive line was much higher rated than that as recruits.  Georgia had two 5 stars, a high 3 star start on the defensive line, so on talent a lone, they should have dominated.

If you tallied the composite recruiting ranking of Georgia's  lineup it would easily rank top ten in the country, and way ahead of the team that just destroyed them.

You can blame it whatever you want, but I think it is hilarious that all of these people are blaming it on the "lack of talent" that Richt left him.  Believe that if you want to,  but if you look at the recruiting rankings and look at who will be drafted over the next three or four years, that just isn't the case.   In fact Georgia could have four players come out early this year.  A lot of the problems I saw yesterday, lack of  effort, giving up attitude when down,  pulling up instead of trying to run someone down, etc.... has nothing to do with talent, but you can tell yourself that it does if it makes you feel better.   Like I said when they hired Kirby, if simply hiring the long time assistant of a very successful head coach was the key to being successful, all of these teams that have hired Bill Belichick's assistant over the year would have Super Bowl trophies.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?
> 
> I'll post this again as it's relevant.
> http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite
> ...



We've played 4 football games, and he had less than a month of recruiting.  You can judge a head coaching career on that? Are you telling me that you knew Golden was a bust not long after he knocked off Ohio State at the beginning of his first season?

I love CMR(and wish him all the best at the U), but I think most Dawg fans believe we would be 1-3 right now if he were still the captain of the ship.

Everyone was expecting a rough year. I don't think we will be good next year either. In my mind, Kirby has 3-4 years to prove if he is any good. I'm not gonna make a judgment before then.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?
> 
> I'll post this again as it's relevant.
> http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite
> ...



Why do you think Kirby is not a good coach?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This has been a hot topic for some Dawg fans and of course a lot of outsiders mostly vols talking about things they don't know about. This is not intended to bring division among my Dawg brothers but some of you need to get off the talent is there.
> 
> Recruiting is the issue with this team period.  Our cupboard is empty and that falls on the Richt regime, not solely on Richt the person, but it was a problem inherited by Smart.
> 
> ...



Not trying to be rude,  but yall don't know Jack about an empty cupboard, no talent and rebuilding. Y'all have plenty of talent


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

They just need an excuse to make the loss and coming loses feel better in their mind. Never mind the lack of effort on the field of current players let's blame the last regime.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not trying to be rude,  but yall don't know Jack about an empty cupboard, no talent and rebuilding. Y'all have plenty of talent



The definition of empty cupboard was Tennessee after the last few years of recruiting from fulmer one class from kiffin and 4 from Dooley. Look at Tennessee for that. That is why is took jones 3 years to compete. That is not an excuse it is a fact. Uga fans will bash 10rc for the last few years of football but simply won't wrap their head around where the program was. Jones would have loved to have what Kirby has to start. Not including the gift of Eason that richt left him there is plenty on the field to be competitive with anyone outside of Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

You guys keep me laughing. You no absolutely nothing about UGA's talent other than they have a few five stars in the upper classmen. I know very little about the talent level there and I follow them closely. We have a few good players, but we do not appear to have them where it counts. Nobody on here has any Idea of what CKS is dealing with or what kind of coach he is going to be. We do know that Pittman is a good coach and even Saban wanted him. If he cant get any better play out of his group, then it would appear that we either do not have that talent or it has not been developed the last 2 or 3 years. Call it what you want, but we have been getting whipped on both lines for the last couple of years and that is a fact.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2016)

Told ya so....... see post #2


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?
> 
> I'll post this again as it's relevant.
> http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Fo...ete garbage and on top that Just stupid.:huh:


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

According to 24/7 UT had recruiting classes ranked 8th, 9th and 12th the 3 years prior to Butch Jones being hired. While that is not at the top it is an average of around 9th. According to the same recruiting service UGA's average in the 3 years prior to Smart being hired was 8th. Not a great deal of difference there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Man, you take great pictures but you are ignorant if you can access Kirby in 4 games. I wonder what would have happened to you if you were judged on your first 4 pictures you ever took? Simply idiotic and complete garbage and on top that Just stupid.



^^^ In a nutshell ^^^

How long has it taken Butch to bring Tennessee to the top in the SEC. 

Oh wait...................


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not trying to be rude,  but yall don't know Jack about an empty cupboard, no talent and rebuilding. Y'all have plenty of talent



Who is comparing what Butch had to what Kirby has? Only you vols! I proved Kirby's point with actual data. I could care less what the state of UT was when Butch got there. Y'all were the ones saying you were back the last three years not us. I'm only concerned with UGA. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

across the river said:


> UGA didn't play Bama. UGA got their brains beat out by an Ole Miss team that averaged lower ranked players across the board.   Georgia start 5 five stars, and played 8.  Ole Miss started one, I repeat one, 5 star player, and I believe played 3 total.  They had a 2 star, two 3 stars, and two 4 stars on  the offensive line. Georgia's offensive line was much higher rated than that as recruits.  Georgia had two 5 stars, a high 3 star start on the defensive line, so on talent a lone, they should have dominated.
> 
> If you tallied the composite recruiting ranking of Georgia's  lineup it would easily rank top ten in the country, and way ahead of the team that just destroyed them.
> 
> You can blame it whatever you want, but I think it is hilarious that all of these people are blaming it on the "lack of talent" that Richt left him.  Believe that if you want to,  but if you look at the recruiting rankings and look at who will be drafted over the next three or four years, that just isn't the case.   In fact Georgia could have four players come out early this year.  A lot of the problems I saw yesterday, lack of  effort, giving up attitude when down,  pulling up instead of trying to run someone down, etc.... has nothing to do with talent, but you can tell yourself that it does if it makes you feel better.   Like I said when they hired Kirby, if simply hiring the long time assistant of a very successful head coach was the key to being successful, all of these teams that have hired Bill Belichick's assistant over the year would have Super Bowl trophies.



I guess someone should have drawn you a picture because if you still don't see it there isn't any use in trying to splain it ya.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> According to 24/7 UT had recruiting classes ranked 8th, 9th and 12th the 3 years prior to Butch Jones being hired. While that is not at the top it is an average of around 9th. According to the same recruiting service UGA's average in the 3 years prior to Smart being hired was 8th. Not a great deal of difference there.



Oh no don't give them facts they can't handle them....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Told ya so....... see post #2



Dang it John dem vols are slow...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^ In a nutshell ^^^
> 
> How long has it taken Butch to bring Tennessee to the top in the SEC.
> 
> Oh wait...................



tj will know when Richt runs out of Goldens recruits.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Who is comparing what Butch had to what Kirby has? Only you vols! I proved Kirby's point with actual data. I could care less what the state of UT was when Butch got there. Y'all were the ones saying you were back the last three years not us. I'm only concerned with UGA. Go Dawgs!



Across the river just killed your facts so what now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Who is comparing what Butch had to what Kirby has? Only you vols! I proved Kirby's point with actual data. I could care less what the state of UT was when Butch got there. Y'all were the ones saying you were back the last three years not us. I'm only concerned with UGA. Go Dawgs!



This one's easy. How many NC rings does Butch have from anything he's done before becoming a head coach?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Across the river just killed your facts so what now.



He didn't kill anything and how come you never seem to prove or kill anything you always latch on to what someone else posted? Seriously google is your friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's easy. How many NC rings does Butch have from anything he's done before becoming a head coach?



Even 2x2 can answer that one....... Well maybe not he has have someone else post it for him so I'll help him. 0....


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Sep 25, 2016)

Good post Brownceluse. I like the fact that Pittman was hired as a highly regarded O line coach. You think Smart made a smart hire where he knew help coaching/recruiting was needed?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> He didn't kill anything and how come you never seem to prove or kill anything you always latch on to what someone else posted? Seriously google is your friend.



It's cool I get that you're a dawg fan and what he posted went over your head but what he said is the real truth here. You are just reaching for an excuse for what happened yesterday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's easy. How many NC rings does Butch have from anything he's done before becoming a head coach?



Let's be real Kirby wouldn't have any if he wasn't riding Sabans coat all these years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's cool I get that you're a dawg fan and what he posted went over your head but what he said is the real truth here. You are just reaching for an excuse for what happened yesterday.



What happened yesterday is that a seasoned coach with a high retention team that beat the National Champs last year beat a first year head coach that has just started building his program and teaching his players a different way of thinking and playing. 

So simple a caveman could understand it.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Sep 25, 2016)

across the river said:


> UGA didn't play Bama. UGA got their brains beat out by an Ole Miss team that averaged lower ranked players across the board.   Georgia start 5 five stars, and played 8.  Ole Miss started one, I repeat one, 5 star player, and I believe played 3 total.  They had a 2 star, two 3 stars, and two 4 stars on  the offensive line. Georgia's offensive line was much higher rated than that as recruits.  Georgia had two 5 stars, a high 3 star start on the defensive line, so on talent a lone, they should have dominated.
> 
> If you tallied the composite recruiting ranking of Georgia's  lineup it would easily rank top ten in the country, and way ahead of the team that just destroyed them.
> 
> You can blame it whatever you want, but I think it is hilarious that all of these people are blaming it on the "lack of talent" that Richt left him.  Believe that if you want to,  but if you look at the recruiting rankings and look at who will be drafted over the next three or four years, that just isn't the case.   In fact Georgia could have four players come out early this year.  A lot of the problems I saw yesterday, lack of  effort, giving up attitude when down,  pulling up instead of trying to run someone down, etc.... has nothing to do with talent, but you can tell yourself that it does if it makes you feel better.   Like I said when they hired Kirby, if simply hiring the long time assistant of a very successful head coach was the key to being successful, all of these teams that have hired Bill Belichick's assistant over the year would have Super Bowl trophies.



That same Ole Miss team that put 43 on BAMA?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Good post Brownceluse. I like the fact that Pittman was hired as a highly regarded O line coach. You think Smart made a smart hire where he knew help coaching/recruiting was needed?



On paper everyone Kirby has hired looks like a home run. When Chaney was hired I didn't know much about him the vol fans on here said he sucked. I went over to voltalk and it was much different story..... Imagine that. I will give Kirby and the entire staff a few years to prove it wrong before I say he's a great coach or he sux. I do know this it takes time and us fans don't have much of that....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> That same Ole Miss team that put 43 on BAMA?



That also threw for 432 on the Bama D...... These folk hate us but he at least let the tick of the forum (2x2 and the rest of the vols) latch on to something.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Feel free to educate me as to how your horrible offensive line gave up 510yds yesterday?



The answer is very simple. They suck. Now go back to taking cool pictures.


----------



## across the river (Sep 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What happened yesterday is that a seasoned coach with a high retention team that beat the National Champs last year beat a first year head coach that has just started building his program and teaching his players a different way of thinking and playing.
> 
> So simple a caveman could understand it.





Yet Tom Herman took a Houston team his first year, and beat Louisville, Vandy, and Florida State.  All teams that had far superior talent to him, while installing his "different way of thinking and playing."   They beat Oklahoma the first game this year, his 2nd. 




Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> That same Ole Miss team that put 43 on BAMA?



Ole Miss is good no doubt.  They also jumped on Florida State.  However, the big difference I saw was the other two didn't quit.   They kept fighting.  Georgia looked liked they gave up, which was displayed in the 45-14 score.  There wasn't that much of a difference in talent on the field is my point, and it could have been worse if Ole Miss had wanted it to be.  Alabama  didn't beat Kent State by much more than that yesterday.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> tj will know when Richt runs out of Goldens recruits.....



You're right I will, we'll be winning. 

UM's projected recruiting rank is already several points higher than when Goldie was here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> You're right I will, we'll be winning.
> 
> UM's projected recruiting rank is already several points higher than when Goldie was here.



Richt can get them signed he just can't seem to keep them there. Good luck


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

Nick Chubb rushed for over 700 yards in just over 5 games last year and Sony Michel rushed for over 1100 last year behind an offensive line that consisted of Theus (6'6" 320), Houston (6'5" 287), Kublanow, Pyke, and Wynn.  Theus and Houston were replaced by Catalina (6'6" 330) and Sims (6'4' 310).   Richt managed to go 10-3 without Chubb for over half the year.  Take away Davis's  drop at Tennessee and it may have very well been 11-2.  What I saw yesterday was not a lack of talent but a lack of effort and coaching.  Name one defensive back who turned around and tried to track the ball and break the pass up.  All Briscoe did was try and grab the receiver.  After the last game where he got beaten over and over, why not give someone else a try?  I saw Dominick Sanders stop running and let Kelly score a TD when he could have ran him down at the 10 or so.  I keep hearing that Kirby doesn't have the right personnel to do what he wants, well I say a good coach should adapt to what he has until he has the players he wants.  Toss sweeps, quick screens, TE slants across the middle, all of these things mask not having a massive OL to get push or great pass protection.  Kirby may get better at this when he learns more about being a head coach, but for now to me coaching is just a big a problem as talent.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Richt can get them signed he just can't seem to keep them there. Good luck



UGA's policies on drugs and arrest got rid of many of those recruits and Richt had no choice, much the same way Kirby will have no choice.  At Miami, I expect Richt won't have as big a problem.  I think it takes 2 or 3 failed drug tests before it is mandated players lose playing time.  At LSU, the Honey Badger failed a reported 10 tests before he got shown the door.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2016)

Talent is there, has always been there and they will continue to get it there. The problem is not lack of talent it is the culture of the program and that will soon line up with CKS changing the culture and mentality.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let's be real Kirby wouldn't have any if he wasn't riding Sabans coat all these years.



Can you think of a better place to train. I think Lame would have been a better coach if would have 5 years Under Saban before UT hired him. Speaking of Lame, where does a VOl fan get off talking about any coaching situation at any school.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

Vols are kings of the SEC. Richt will deliver 10+ national championships to Miami. Kirby should be fired after being here less than a year and only having coached 4 games.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2016)

Great post, brown.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think the result would have been any different if Richt was still on UGA's sideline.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 25, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA's policies on drugs and arrest got rid of many of those recruits and Richt had no choice, much the same way Kirby will have no choice.  At Miami, I expect Richt won't have as big a problem.  I think it takes 2 or 3 failed drug tests before it is mandated players lose playing time.  At LSU, the Honey Badger failed a reported 10 tests before he got shown the door.



This kind of ignorant stereotype is why I don't even bother trying explain why that is a complete and utter falsehood.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2016)

Georgia will be back.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA's policies on drugs and arrest got rid of many of those recruits and Richt had no choice, much the same way Kirby will have no choice.  At Miami, I expect Richt won't have as big a problem.  I think it takes 2 or 3 failed drug tests before it is mandated players lose playing time.  At LSU, the Honey Badger failed a reported 10 tests before he got shown the door.



Yeah I addressed that in post 7. I'm not all off on Richt.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> This kind of ignorant stereotype is why I don't even bother trying explain why that is a complete and utter falsehood.



All I was saying is that UGA's drug policy is one of the strictest in the country.  No need to get your panties in a wad.  Miami's policy will give Richt more leeway.  





> First PosiÆŸve Test (Marijuana)
> If the studentâ€�athlete has a first posiÆŸve for marijuana, the studentâ€�athlete will not be withheld from compeÆŸÆŸon,
> however, the following will be implemented:
> 1. The studentâ€�athlete will be required to meet with the MRO and have an assessment done of his/her use of marijuâ€�
> ...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah I addressed that in post 7. I'm not all off on Richt.



It just seemed as if Richt was to blame for dismissals when UGA policy offered him no choice.   Kirby will be hamstrung by the same rules.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> It just seemed as if Richt was to blame for dismissals when UGA policy offered him no choice.   Kirby will be hamstrung by the same rules.



Agree 100%. Richt and Kirby will both live and die by that same sword (policy) at UGA.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 25, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> All I was saying is that UGA's drug policy is one of the strictest in the country.  No need to get your panties in a wad.  Miami's policy will give Richt more leeway.



You mean our policy that is as stringent if not more than yours?

That one?  You can take that holier than thou crap somewhere else. 

UM has already kicked off several players under CMR's watch including two defensive starters (not drug related) a week from game one.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let's be real Kirby wouldn't have any if he wasn't riding Sabans coat all these years.



So are you saying Saban was coaching the D all those years that Bama finished with top 10 defenses? Or was Kirby responsible for that? Just want to clarify


----------



## GA native (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the 28 point bama beatdown in the rain with chubb and richt  at home was the nail in the coffin of the richt era,. and the beginning of the smart era.



Yep...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> So are you saying Saban was coaching the D all those years that Bama finished with top 10 defenses? Or was Kirby responsible for that? Just want to clarify



Saban controls 95% of everything that happens there if you don't think so you cray


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> You mean our policy that is as stringent if not more than yours?
> 
> That one?  You can take that holier than thou crap somewhere else.
> 
> UM has already kicked off several players under CMR's watch including two defensive starters (not drug related) a week from game one.



Take the attitude somewhere else, I'm not holier than thou'ing anyone.  I posted what I did from the student athlete handbook for the UM.  On the first positive marijuana test, it is not required that the player miss any playing time,  WHICH I AGREE WITH.  You get that, you comprende?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Saban controls 95% of everything that happens there if you don't think so you cray



Good lord how in the world do you reckon Saban ever get's some sleep? Why does he hire all those other coaches? You have burnt way to many brain cells smoking the green you want legalized. One thing is for sure no one knows if Kirby will be a successful head coach but he was a heck of of a D cord and is a heck of a recruiter.


----------



## GA native (Sep 25, 2016)

Kirby needs to raid the soccer program, and find a bloody kicker. I had high hopes for the Mexican kid who trotted out there Saturday, with Ham on the side line.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Sep 25, 2016)

across the river said:


> Yet Tom Herman took a Houston team his first year, and beat Louisville, Vandy, and Florida State.  All teams that had far superior talent to him, while installing his "different way of thinking and playing."   They beat Oklahoma the first game this year, his 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt UGA looked awful, but if you think the talent is equal, just look at UGA's offensive line,and receivers.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Who is comparing what Butch had to what Kirby has? Only you vols! I proved Kirby's point with actual data. I could care less what the state of UT was when Butch got there. Y'all were the ones saying you were back the last three years not us. I'm only concerned with UGA. Go Dawgs!



Yall fired a guy who won 10 games,  for an unproven guy that's had success under Sabans 7+ number 1 recruiting classes. Y'all look lucky to go 7-5 at this point and without Chubb and a few breaks, yall lose to UNC and probably Nicholls St. Y'all was bragging yall beat an over rated unc and that Chubb was back,  but overlooking the fact UNC had one of the nation's worse rushing defenses.

I brought Tennessee up because we have been through the wringer since Fulmer left.  When we bring up rebuilding, being left with no talent,  no depth and everyone running from this program. To having to play a roster full of freshman and jucos, it's an excuse.  We suck,  UT has been playing freshman for 6 years.  It's an excuse and running joke amongst Dawg Nation. But yall get a successful Saban assistant that yall thought would bring Saban results and all of a sudden yall have no talent? Give me the #1 qb and 2 decent game managers with 10 wins.  A rb duo that can rival anyone in the nation. Even ya'll's white boy can pound the rock. #1 TE  and serviceable WR corp. Ya'll's o line can't be any worse than ours. Considering we're playing patch work and true sophmores. Whereas yall are experienced and have depth there. Pitman may not be the guy most think.  His success here came with great talent and Arkansas was just huge. 

I know yall are thin on the D front,  but a great coach like the all mighty Kirby should be able to get production, right? Yall have juniors Davin Bellamy and Lorenzo Carter and Kimbrough? And Reggie Carter.

Y'all also have a secondary that statistically led the country in pass defense with only allowing 156 yards a game. ALL SEC safety Sanders Then throw in talented Mecole Hardman with that group. 

Ya'll's kicker sucks,  but yall do have an Army All American in long and Ramsey avg. Almost 42 yards a punt.


Looking over ya'll's roster.  Y'all have plenty of talent and depth. Don't play that card.  Are you on Bama's level?  No,  but yall should be able to pick up where yall left of at least. Admit it,  Kirby and the Dawgs have been underwhelming.

I haven't dug deep enough to see if he recruited star players, or position of need,  but maybe he needs to recruit quality depth if that was a concern 

No one's feeling bad for the dawgs, or what Smart inherited. He walked into a very good situation


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's easy. How many NC rings does Butch have from anything he's done before becoming a head coach?



I'll counter with a how much success has Kirby had without a Saban laden 5*roster?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall fired a guy who won 10 games,  for an unproven guy that's had success under Sabans 7+ number 1 recruiting classes. Y'all look lucky to go 7-5 at this point and without Chubb and a few breaks, yall lose to UNC and probably Nicholls St. Y'all was bragging yall beat an over rated unc and that Chubb was back,  but overlooking the fact UNC had one of the nation's worse rushing defenses.
> 
> I brought Tennessee up because we have been through the wringer since Fulmer left.  When we bring up rebuilding, being left with no talent,  no depth and everyone running from this program. To having to play a roster full of freshman and jucos, it's an excuse.  We suck,  UT has been playing freshman for 6 years.  It's an excuse and running joke amongst Dawg Nation. But yall get a successful Saban assistant that yall thought would bring Saban results and all of a sudden yall have no talent? Give me the #1 qb and 2 decent game managers with 10 wins.  A rb duo that can rival anyone in the nation. Even ya'll's white boy can pound the rock. #1 TE  and serviceable WR corp. Ya'll's o line can't be any worse than ours. Considering we're playing patch work and true sophmores. Whereas yall are experienced and have depth there. Pitman may not be the guy most think.  His success here came with great talent and Arkansas was just huge.
> 
> ...



Man. I throw real data and you guys and y'all still argue. Insane! I never once thought Kirby was going to save the planet this year. Not one time! Never posted any such! Not once! Again you arguing with facts. Keep trying.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll counter with a how much success has Kirby had without a Saban laden 5*roster?



Another silly post.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Nick Chubb rushed for over 700 yards in just over 5 games last year and Sony Michel rushed for over 1100 last year behind an offensive line that consisted of Theus (6'6" 320), Houston (6'5" 287), Kublanow, Pyke, and Wynn.  Theus and Houston were replaced by Catalina (6'6" 330) and Sims (6'4' 310).   Richt managed to go 10-3 without Chubb for over half the year.  Take away Davis's  drop at Tennessee and it may have very well been 11-2.  What I saw yesterday was not a lack of talent but a lack of effort and coaching.  Name one defensive back who turned around and tried to track the ball and break the pass up.  All Briscoe did was try and grab the receiver.  After the last game where he got beaten over and over, why not give someone else a try?  I saw Dominick Sanders stop running and let Kelly score a TD when he could have ran him down at the 10 or so.  I keep hearing that Kirby doesn't have the right personnel to do what he wants, well I say a good coach should adapt to what he has until he has the players he wants.  Toss sweeps, quick screens, TE slants across the middle, all of these things mask not having a massive OL to get push or great pass protection.  Kirby may get better at this when he learns more about being a head coach, but for now to me coaching is just a big a problem as talent.



This. There's plenty of talent. Coach has to learn to coach. Dawgs may have still lost but they weren't prepared to play that game. I thought they looked pretty good the first 3 games. Sat. was plain ugly


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Man. I throw real data and you guys and y'all still argue. Insane! I never once thought Kirby was going to save the planet this year. Not one time! Never posted any such! Not once! Again you arguing with facts. Keep trying.



Fact is y'all have a lot more to work with than what Butch started with and supposedly a NC caliber defensive coach running things.

All I'm saying is,  no one should be crying or making excuses at this point.  It's different when the tables turn, huh?  even though ya'lls table has finer China and better food on it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> This. There's plenty of talent. Coach has to learn to coach. Dawgs may have still lost but they weren't prepared to play that game. I thought they looked pretty good the first 3 games. Sat. was plain ugly



Heck Kirby couldn't beat OM at Bama. What made anyone think he could at GA


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fact is y'all have a lot more to work with than what Butch started with and supposedly a NC caliber defensive coach running things.
> 
> All I'm saying is,  no one should be crying or making excuses at this point.  It's different when the tables turn, huh?  even though ya'lls table has finer China and better food on it.



Ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

Brown you are arguing with people who could care less about facts. Fact is they don't like it that CKS walked into a similar situation to Butch and they are scared to death he might have some success, hey we got two more tries just like they had, before they can say a serious word. I have also said it. CKS was not going to come in here this year and wind 11 or 12  games and we said so. CKS will be judged by how he reacts and adjust as he gets more OJT. As I said before he can be another Muschamp, but we don't know yet and neither do the so called experts on here.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 25, 2016)

I think it is a combination of things that will lead to a 8-9 win season at best.  There is room for improvement talent-wise, there is great room to improve with player effort, and great room to improve with coaching.  I hope Smart, Chaney, Tucker and Pittman can look at their approach and make this team competitive the rest of the year in every game.   Why not put the 6'5" WR Wims in and throw him a jump ball and let him go up and get it?  Why not throw quick hitters to Nauta and the other TE's and let them break  tackle vs long developing 40 yards throws that get Eason killed and the WR's drop anyways?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

Got to say something bout the Vols though, they should know a lot about poor coaching.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fact is y'all have a lot more to work with than what Butch started with and supposedly a NC caliber defensive coach running things.
> 
> All I'm saying is,  no one should be crying or making excuses at this point.  It's different when the tables turn, huh?  even though ya'lls table has finer China and better food on it.



Who is crying? Tables turned? What are you talking about?

The program had been on a downward trend. Fans and administration wanted a new direction. A promising candidate was available. The hope is that, with some time, he will be able to correct the issues. 

At 3-1, we have exceeded my expectations for the first third of the season. Most UGA fans expected a season with 7-9 wins. Most UGA fans realized that OM was a better team and a bad match-up for us which might lead to an ugly game. It did. No surprises. Not worried. Change takes time. There are growing pains with any organization headed in a new direction with a new leader casting a new vision and creating a new culture. Not making excuses, just being realistic.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Who is crying? Tables turned? What are you talking about?
> 
> The program had been on a downward trend. Fans and administration wanted a new direction. A promising candidate was available. The hope is that, with some time, he will be able to correct the issues.
> 
> At 3-1, we have exceeded my expectations for the first third of the season. Most UGA fans expected a season with 7-9 wins. Most UGA fans realized that OM was a better team and a bad match-up for us which might lead to an ugly game. It did. No surprises. Not worried. Change takes time. There are growing pains with any organization headed in a new direction with a new leader casting a new vision and creating a new culture. Not making excuses, just being realistic.



You may be the only decent GA fan on here. 

I guess I've got a bad taste in my mouth from all the bad mouthing and jokes directed toward TN over the years.  

I meant tables turned because when we was explaining the process to Dawg Nation, it was excuses. And no one can deny what we've been through has been rough. Finally last year,  we start showing we can compete,  but we're just too young and didn't have the depth, it was excuses, we're garbage, Butch sucks etc. Nothing rational from the Dawgs.

Now the Dawgs are playing the same Cards, but are far more fortunate. So it's a bit funny and ironic imo. Y'all are Lucky your not going through what we have since 08. And we tried telling yall be thankful for Richt. Y'all will miss those 10 wins believe it or not


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2016)

I will repeat this. In the three years prior to Butch being hired UT's average recruiting ran was right at #9. In the three years prior to CKS being hired UGA's  average recruiting rank was #8. This based on 24/7 recruiting service. How our cupboard was in such better shape than UT's is a mystery to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You may be the only decent GA fan on here.
> 
> I guess I've got a bad taste in my mouth from all the bad mouthing and jokes directed toward TN over the years.
> 
> ...



Hayseed is a DGD I'll give you that. He is rational and very educated on his team and fb in general. I gave you facts and you still arguing. This thread wasn't based on my opinion but facts.  Not sure how you missed that.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You may be the only decent GA fan on here.
> 
> I guess I've got a bad taste in my mouth from all the bad mouthing and jokes directed toward TN over the years.
> 
> ...



I follow you now. One fanbase offers what they believe are reasons and explanations, and the opposing fans write them off as excuses. I see the "tables turned" thing there.

You are right. We are fortunate not to have gone through the junk UT did. I loved Richt (still do). You can go back and search the forum, I was one of his staunchest defenders until last year. Last year, he convinced me that he was not able to get us over the hump. We were not where we wanted to be, and it didn't seem like he could get us there. 

By the way, the coaching staff from last year was very volatile. Several UGA coaches almost came to blows during practice on more than one occasion. Yeah, we won 9 games in the regular season last year, but we looked bad doing it. We were falling apart from the inside out, and it was looking like the next couple of years were going to be rebuilding years anyway. It was the right time to make a coaching change.

I'm not saying Kirby will get us over the hump, but I hope he can. He might be a total bust, but it's gonna take a while before we actually figure that out.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Hayseed is a DGD I'll give you that.





I think we've got a bunch of DGDs around here.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I will repeat this. In the three years prior to Butch being hired UT's average recruiting ran was right at #9. In the three years prior to CKS being hired UGA's  average recruiting rank was #8. This based on 24/7 recruiting service. How our cupboard was in such better shape than UT's is a mystery to me.



2013 we were 24th nationally, 10th sec

2012 according to 24/7 we were 20th nationally. 8th in SEC. That class had nothing.  Dooley did not recruit any and I mean ANY, not 1 oline.

2011 national 14th, 6 sec. But that class fell apart

2010 national 9th, sec 5th. was Dooleys first claas and had some talent, but Butch wouldn't inherit hardly any of it.

The #8th class Kiffin pulled in 09.  Everyone was arrested, or transfered pretty much

For a better comparison. Look at the roster Butch started with and you'll see no talent, or any depth


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I think we've got a bunch of DGDs around here.



who have GEDs and are IDJITS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Back to UGA football...Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> For a better comparison. Look at the roster Butch started with and you'll see no talent, or any depth



Not much has changed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much has changed.



Without Dobbs UT would be nothing.. Not much with him and after this year, back to the gutters..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Without Dobbs UT would be nothing.. Not much with him and after this year, back to the gutters..



Notice how these Vols fans are like Gen-X brats? Every thread in the Sports forum they get on and try to make it about them. Me, Me, Me, Me, Me. 

This is a thread about Richt and Kirby, and look at what we're responding too???

Vols Me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me. 

The coon dog wouldn't play with em if you hung a pork chop around their necks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This has been a hot topic for some Dawg fans and of course a lot of outsiders mostly vols talking about things they don't know about. This is not intended to bring division among my Dawg brothers but some of you need to get off the talent is there.
> 
> Recruiting is the issue with this team period.  Our cupboard is empty and that falls on the Richt regime, not solely on Richt the person, but it was a problem inherited by Smart.
> 
> ...



Agree with this. Kirby has said we are really short in the strong fast grown men category of 250lbs to 300lbs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

The vols are ticks latching onto anything they can to make them feel better


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

Blood suckers


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Every Dawg has his day. There ain't one for us this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Every Dawg has his day. There ain't one for us this year.



I just sent word to a coach / client of mine to get word to Kirby about a 300lb defensive tackle in private school that will graduate this year. He makes Nkemdiche look like an amateur. Citadel is all over this kid with full ride offers. UGA needs to sit up and pay attention to their back yard prospects.  

Give him a year or two to graduate out the mediocre players and build his own team, with players eager to earn their slot. The end result will be something UGA has never experienced, in a good way.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> who have GEDs



Hey, there's no need for jealousy.  You keep working hard, and I'm sure you'll earn yours too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Hey, there's no need for jealousy.  You keep working hard, and I'm sure you'll earn yours too.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give him a year or two to graduate out the mediocre players and build his own team, with players eager to earn their slot. The end result will be something UGA has never experienced, in a good way.



Hope so but we had a pretty good run during the Richt era so he's going to have to top that. One more performance like Saturday and I'm not even going to check the score on my phone in the tree for the rest of the season. No need to ruin a perfectly good hunt. I'm sure not going to burn another Saturday being a couch potato watching us get whipped. There are too many other fun things to do.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You may be the only decent GA fan on here.



Every Dawg fan is a DGD. Even Slater.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Hope so but we had a pretty good run during the Richt era so he's going to have to top that. One more performance like Saturday and I'm not even going to check the score on my phone in the tree for the rest of the season. No need to ruin a perfectly good hunt. I'm sure not going to burn another Saturday being a couch potato watching us get whipped. There are too many other fun things to do.



Y'all could have hired Dennis Franchione you know.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The vols are ticks latching onto anything they can to make them feel better



good one. get in on the avatar bet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Every Dawg fan is a DGD. Even Slater.



need red letter folks in the avatar bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> need red letter folks in the avatar bet.



Wynona Ryder?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

I know UGA's roster has holes, that is without a doubt.  But, is UGA telent only 2 points better than Nicholls?  Is the roster at UGA a last minute TD better than Mizzou?  Is it 35 points worse than Ole Miss?

Kirby may be the next Jimbo Fisher (successful Saban asst) or he may be the next Boom.  Right now no one knows.

That's why you don't hire a first time head coach if you're an upper echelon program.  Too much risk there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I know UGA's roster has holes, that is without a doubt.  But, is UGA telent only 2 points better than Nicholls?  Is the roster at UGA a last minute TD better than Mizzou?  Is it 35 points worse than Ole Miss?
> 
> Kirby may be the next Jimbo Fisher (successful Saban asst) or he may be the next Boom.  Right now no one knows.
> 
> That's why you don't hire a first time head coach if you're an upper echelon program.  Too much risk there.



Define upper echelon program. Compared to Bama's, UGA is barely pony league.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> need red letter folks in the avatar bet.



Zero chance of that. I'm a Marine Corps dad all day, all night and rhbama don't have a dog in this hunt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Zero chance of that. I'm a Marine Corps dad all day, all night and rhbama don't have a dog in this hunt.



yall could have some fun with it boss.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

we need lots of orange round here a week. so we feel thankful.  continued respect for your marine.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> we need lots of orange round here a week. so we feel thankful.  continued respect for your marine.



Thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2013 we were 24th nationally, 10th sec
> 
> 2012 according to 24/7 we were 20th nationally. 8th in SEC. That class had nothing.  Dooley did not recruit any and I mean ANY, not 1 oline.
> 
> ...



Thank you for agreeing with me, that is rare around here.
A lot of the people you recruited during that period did not make it. Just like happened with us as Brown explained very well with numbers and facts. So we both Coached started out with big holes on their roster. You are spot on.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> then why can herman step in at houston and make them a contender so soon. bet the dogs had better recruiting too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's why you don't hire a first time head coach if you're an upper echelon program.  .



So now you say we are an "Upper Echelon Program"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I know UGA's roster has holes, that is without a doubt.  But, is UGA telent only 2 points better than Nicholls?  Is the roster at UGA a last minute TD better than Mizzou?  Is it 35 points worse than Ole Miss?
> 
> Kirby may be the next Jimbo Fisher (successful Saban asst) or he may be the next Boom.  Right now no one knows.
> 
> That's why you don't hire a first time head coach if you're an upper echelon program.  Too much risk there.



when did uga become an upper whatever echelon program. are you currently drunk?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Chill ladies. I think gold ment uga was a top job last year. They could have forked out some money and got a really good experienced coach. Upper echelon in job opportunities for a college coach.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like "The Kirb's" day in the sun may be fading............


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define upper echelon program. Compared to Bama's, UGA is barely pony league.



Just below elite.  UGA's program should be superior to Ole Miss, for instance.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> when did uga become an upper whatever echelon program. are you currently drunk?



Out of 128 FBS programs, UGA is top 25.  That is upper echelon.  Notice, I didn't say elite.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Chill ladies. I think gold ment uga was a top job last year. They could have forked out some money and got a really good experienced coach. Upper echelon in job opportunities for a college coach.



Or we could have followed the successful model that the experts in Knoxville laid out for us.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

They got it down PAT up there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Great great ignore your problem and deflect towards UT same as always! Have fun with your "name only" "coach"!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Watch what lsu does. Uga could have done the same. But lsu knows whats up. Their ad must be smarter than ugas.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Great great ignore your problem



And that would be?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Watch what lsu does. Uga could have done the same. But lsu knows whats up. Their ad must be smarter than ugas.



LSU ripped the band aid off before they had another fiasco like last year.  Go on ahead and get Miles out before the swell of support has time to take root again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> And that would be?



Its not the players on the field it is the COACH! Herman would have if not beat ole miss played em competitive with the same uga team. Uga was a top job opening last year and yall could have backed the money truck up to his house but no yall went with the unproven alumni "name". Id question if your AD gets it. Fire a 10 win coach bec he cant get over the hump WITH TALENT and get a guy who hasn't ran a team ever and when you see lack of effort by the kids on the field yall flip it and now say yall don't have talent! Classic!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> LSU ripped the band aid off before they had another fiasco like last year.  Go on ahead and get Miles out before the swell of support has time to take root again.



True. I give them props. They took a gutsy move there doing it so early on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not the players on the field it is the COACH!



You honestly believe that?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You honestly believe that?



Did you see the db's for uga against nicholls mizzou and ole miss? No improvement. Do you not think they could coach em up enough in 3 weeks to attempt to tackle better?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Did you see the db's for uga against nicholls mizzou and ole miss? No improvement. Do you not think they could coach em up enough in 3 weeks to attempt to tackle better?


So by that logic Butch should be hanging 80 points on every team he plays this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So by that logic Butch should be hanging 80 points on every team he plays this year.



We made adjustments and improved considerably second half Saturday wouldn't you say? Did uga make any adjustments? Have they the last 3 games? Doesn't look that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We made adjustments and improved considerably second half Saturday wouldn't you say? Did uga make any adjustments? Have they the last 3 games? Doesn't look that way.



Butch had 5 wins and 7 losses for a .417 avg his first year at Tennessee. He's only improved that ratio by an avg of .137 each of the last two subsequent years. This year will tell the tale for his future at Tennessee. So far it isn't looking great. 

You're memory that short?


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

Our season last year reminded me of the falcons run a few years ago. They had a great record and went to the nfC championship game, but many of those games could have went either  but fortunately we came out on top. The next season the falcons lost the games that could have gone either way. Last year without a field goal kicker we get beat by Mizzou. Barely hung on at tech. Barely hung on for Georgia southern. Beat down by Florida...It's not like this year's team is that much worse than last year's.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not the players on the field it is the COACH! Herman would have if not beat ole miss played em competitive with the same uga team. Uga was a top job opening last year and yall could have backed the money truck up to his house but no yall went with the unproven alumni "name". Id question if your AD gets it. Fire a 10 win coach bec he cant get over the hump WITH TALENT and get a guy who hasn't ran a team ever and when you see lack of effort by the kids on the field yall flip it and now say yall don't have talent! Classic!


So 4 games in you have it all figured out. Got it. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch had 5 wins and 7 losses for a .417 avg his first year at Tennessee.
> 
> You're memory that short?


4 games is all Nostradumbus needs to see. Kirby is a flop. Send him packing with Les and rip the band-aid off now!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch had 5 wins and 7 losses for a .417 avg his first year at Tennessee.
> 
> You're memory that short?



Again deflecting. This isn't about butch. Do you honestly see improvement ON THE FIELD week by week with Kirby so far? That's my point. And also the point is Herman has took Houston wayyy beyond where they should be not even in a power 5 conference. And hes done it in 2 years. So if you say Kirby just needs his players whats that say about Herman that he can win and win big with way less talent? Uga could have and should have got him not their alumni with no hc experience.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

For the short attention span folks (Volsux fans in particular) most of us Dawg fans saw this coming 9 months ago and said so and it is turning out pretty much as we predicted.

"Facts are stubborn things." - Adams, John, POTUS #2


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So 4 games in you have it all figured out. Got it.
> 
> 4 games is all Nostradumbus needs to see. Kirby is a flop. Send him packing with Les and rip the band-aid off now!



It doesn't take but 2 games to judge how a team is coached. They've looked poor for 3 weeks and yall know it. So had Tennessee but ill admit it. They seemed to find it second half sat and the coaches made the proper adjustments. Just look at the def stats for us second half. Shoop earned his money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again deflecting. This isn't about butch. Do you honestly see improvement ON THE FIELD week by week with Kirby so far? That's my point. And also the point is Herman has took Houston wayyy beyond where they should be not even in a power 5 conference. And hes done it in 2 years. So if you say Kirby just needs his players whats that say about Herman that he can win and win big with way less talent? Uga could have and should have got him not their alumni with no hc experience.



It is not deflecting. Butch has barely had improvement from year to year, yet you are criticizing a brand new head coach who is implementing a 100% change in a program and we're only 3 games in. 

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Thus far you have proven yourself to be a professional in that area.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 26, 2016)

*Coaching changes*



KyDawg said:


> Can you think of a better place to train. I think Lame would have been a better coach if would have 5 years Under Saban before UT hired him. Speaking of Lame, where does a VOl fan get off talking about any coaching situation at any school.



Uh we've went through several coaching changes. I think we know a little about it. This is your first coaching change in how many years? Y'all seem a little defensive on this subject. You Dawgs have been yucking it up over our coaching changes for years.  I don't think I've seen a lot of Vols running the Kirbster down. If they have,  they need to remember what we've been through. Having said that, lighten up Francis.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

riprap said:


> It's not like this year's team is that much worse than last year's.



Fair summary. This year's secondary is mostly the same as last years'. The reason they are getting exposed this year is GA is missing the Floyd/Jenkins pass rush. It's easier to get away with sucking as a DB when those guys are your pass rushers.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So now you say we are an "Upper Echelon Program"...



When have I ever said otherwise?  UGA should be one of the best jobs in the nation.  Location, money, and a rabid fanbase.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Uh we've went through several coaching changes. I think we know a little about it. This is your first coaching change in how many years? Y'all seem a little defensive on this subject. You Dawgs have been yucking it up over our coaching changes for years.  I don't think I've seen a lot of Vols running the Kirbster down. If they have,  they need to remember what we've been through. Having said that, lighten up Francis.



Yep and I'm going to take the higher path. I wonder where Ripper is at he use to be the guru on this subject when Richt was in charge.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For the short attention span folks (Volsux fans in particular) most of us Dawg fans saw this coming 9 months ago and said so and it is turning out pretty much as we predicted.
> 
> "Facts are stubborn things." - Adams, John, POTUS #2



Yeah right its the same ol thing. 
Heres the yearly dawg fan under Richt. August-we are looking good in camp I think this is the year we make some noise. Oct- dang that loss looked poor we are done now. Late oct- man we are looking great lets whoop fla and get to Atlanta. Nov- dang florida. Mid nov- if we win and they lose twice we can get to Atlanta and prolly beat bama no doubts! Dec- ugh maybe next year fire richt!

This year was..Kirby BOOOOOOOOM big hire there we will make some noise now! After unc game- shoot yeah we may have something here. After nicholls- just sleep walking looking ahead its cool. Middle of mizzou- ugh we suck. End of mizzou- BOOOOOOOOOOOOM we are so good! Eason and the boys might get on a roll here and get by ole miss and skys the limit! Ole miss game- ah I knew this year wouldn't be that good heck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> When have I ever said otherwise?  UGA should be one of the best jobs in the nation.  Location, money, and a rabid fanbase.



They do have the location, they don't have the money of an upper echelon program, and what money they have comes with way to many strings attached and yes, Cujo should be their mascot, but not for good reasons.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> End of mizzou- BOOOOOOOOOOOOM we are so good! Eason and the boys might get on a roll here and get by ole miss and skys the limit! Ole miss game- ah I knew this year wouldn't be that good heck.



You don't even need facts any more. Just post whatever you like, regardless of truth.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I know UGA's roster has holes, that is without a doubt.  But, is UGA telent only 2 points better than Nicholls?  Is the roster at UGA a last minute TD better than Mizzou?  Is it 35 points worse than Ole Miss?
> 
> Kirby may be the next Jimbo Fisher (successful Saban asst) or he may be the next Boom.  Right now no one knows.
> 
> That's why you don't hire a first time head coach if you're an upper echelon program.  Too much risk there.



Didn't FSU hire Jimbo as a "first time head coach"?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You don't even need facts any more. Just post whatever you like, regardless of truth.



One guy on here said those exact words. I wont quote him bec hes a little angry with me and I tried to offer him an olive branch sat night and he didn't take it. But he did say get by ole miss and the skys the limit for the team.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I don't think I've seen a lot of Vols running the Kirbster down.



Then you haven't been paying attention to 4 x4's posts over the last three days.

FWIW Smart hasn't proven to me he's all that and a basket of chips yet. The beatdown by Ole Miss was an epic fail in all facets of the game, including and especially the coaching. In 55+ years as a Dawg I have never seen a more lackluster performance. Even Jim Donnan's teams showed up and made a better effort. Saturday's performance was inexcusable. We are not a contender by any stretch of even Slayer's imagination but we are better than what was shown on the field last weekend.

I hope CKS kicks butt and takes names this week in practice. If I were him we would be running three a days today and Tuesday that would be so miserable the bright spot of the day would be study hall.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

For the record, I just noticed 4x4 recently wanted Booch fired.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> For the record, I just noticed 4x4 recently wanted Booch fired.



No I think it was bucky


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You don't even need facts any more. Just post whatever you like, regardless of truth.



Yep. They keep spewing recruiting rankings. They are much like preseason top 25 rankings.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah right its the same ol thing.



No it's not but then again you're everything we've come to expect from a Volsux fan.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Ole Nick went 7 and 5 his first year at BAMA.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No it's not but then again you're everything we've come to expect from a Volsux fan.



And its uga hate week and possibly 2 in a row! Go check out the bash thread im about to post my best one yet!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm pretty sure Ole Nick went 7 and 5 his first year at BAMA.



And that's about what I expected out of CKS the day he was named as coach.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And its uga hate week and possibly 2 in a row! Go check out the bash thread im about to post my best one yet!



I don't care. UT will win easily but it won't matter to me. I'll be deer hunting and having fun.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> And that's about what I expected out of CKS the day he was named as coach.



yep, I told myself if we can win 8 games I would be happy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I don't care. UT will win easily but it won't matter to me. I'll be deer hunting and having fun.



At least we finally get some cooler temps in here for huntin!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least we finally get some cooler temps in here for huntin!



Amen!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm pretty sure Ole Nick went 7 and 5 his first year at BAMA.



So, are we comparing Smart to Saban or not?


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm pretty sure Ole Nick went 7 and 5 his first year at BAMA.



They blamed it on probation.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Amen!



Im hitting the lake though the frog bite is way more fun than sittin on my butt for hours lol. Ill get in the woods well after the skeeters n ticks are froze out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> than sittin on my butt for hours lol.



And that's different than sitting on your rear end at work all day?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's different than sitting on your rear end at work all day?



Im in my office maybe 40% of my time. Out and about with plant engineers on projects. I have a laptop so I do my work mobile.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2016)

If nobody has mentioned it yet.....
Saban went 7-6 his first year and 12-2 his second. Shula had the recruits but not the ability to coach them up. You also have the head cases that don't "go all in" for the new coach but will play because there is no alternative. 
Kirby's a great hire and i think he'll turn it around but it takes time to build the team and mentality you want.
Sorry for interrupting your black panther party.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Losing 19 out of 31 recruits from CMR's 2013 class hurts real bad...there goes any depth on the lines.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> One guy on here said those exact words.



Oh, one? Could have sworn you said fanS (plural) and attempted to make the generalization that it was indicative of all fanS. 



toyota4x4h said:


> No I think it was bucky


Nope. Twas you. I can put on my Slayer hat and bump the thread upon your request.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Please do bec I must have been drunk I have no idea where I said fire butch.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

You said fire Booch. Hire Herman.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You said fire Booch. Hire Herman.



Nope. Maybe if they tank and lose 5 games this year. Currently nope. Id fire debord though.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> yep, I told myself if we can win 8 games I would be happy.



dogs win 38-35


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch had 5 wins and 7 losses for a .417 avg his first year at Tennessee. He's only improved that ratio by an avg of .137 each of the last two subsequent years. This year will tell the tale for his future at Tennessee. So far it isn't looking great.
> 
> You're memory that short?



He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year after starting with nothing.

He has now beaten every team in the east


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Butch had 5 wins and 7 losses for a .417 avg his first year at Tennessee. He's only improved that ratio by an avg of .137 each of the last two subsequent years. This year will tell the tale for his future at Tennessee. So far it isn't looking great.
> 
> You're memory that short?



He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year after starting with nothing.  5-7 was expected with that roster.  It's not expected, or acceptable with ya'll's talent


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So 4 games in you have it all figured out. Got it.
> 
> 4 games is all Nostradumbus needs to see. Kirby is a flop. Send him packing with Les and rip the band-aid off now!



3 bad teams and 1 good bad team is a good sample. That's 33.33% of the season.

Last year it was because yall didn't have Chubb. This year yall have him,  Michele, Eason, #1 TE, some good WRs. Chaney is supposed to be a genius, surely he can figure out how to create plays with a cough* bad o line. Besides,  yall ran for a million yards against a ranked NC. Didn't hear that excuse then


----------



## Duff (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year after starting with nothing.
> 
> He has now beaten every team in the east



4th yr as HC and he's beaten Ga, Fla, SC and Kentucky. Ooooookkkk.


----------



## Duff (Sep 26, 2016)

Great thread btw!!!!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is not deflecting. Butch has barely had improvement from year to year, yet you are criticizing a brand new head coach who is implementing a 100% change in a program and we're only 3 games in.
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Thus far you have proven yourself to be a professional in that area.


Barley?  2 more wins every year is major from a 5 win team. Look at the stats year to year. Look at how much more competitive we have been year to year against elite talent. With Butches pattern, I wouldn't be surprised to beat Bama this year.  Laugh if you want,  but we almost did last year.  If we continue to play like we did against fla. There's no reason not to have hope. This is what you call  taking on mid season form heading into week 5


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, are we comparing Smart to Saban or not?



Yep. They both went 5-7 in year one. But Butch did too. See what I did?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's cool I get that you're a dawg fan and what he posted went over your head but what he said is the real truth here. You are just reaching for an excuse for what happened yesterday.



Are you this dumb in real life?  Wait, you are a volsux fan, never mind!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 26, 2016)

He pup fans, if any of you have Kirby's email, just send him this video since according to yall, UGA has a bunch of average players.  This is Meyers first practice at OSU. They went on to not lose one game after going 6-7 the year before with almost the exact same team.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/class-gutted-uga-football/

Between the Class of 2013 & 2014 the Bulldogs signed a total of 51 players.  24 of those players have either transferred, been dismissed and/or exhausted their eligibility.  That leaves the Dawgs with only 27 upperclassmen on their roster from the Class of 2013 & 2014.  Of those 27 players there are only 3 senior starters and there are 8 junior starters.  There is also a total of 5 total significant contributors from each of those classes for the Dawgs.  The Class of 2013 is the class that has set the Bulldogs back a tremendous amount and a big reason for the current struggles.  Only 1 of the Top 10 ranked players from the Bulldogs Class of 2013 is a contributor (Brandon Kublanow).  Only 3 are still on campus.  You can’t say anything other than terrible.  You cannot compete and win against quality opponents if that is how you recruit.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You said fire Booch. Hire Herman.



He actually defended Butch. I wanted the whole staff gone if they couldn't beat Fla. Even then,  I'd still be skeptical because we should be on a 3 game streak against uf


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year after starting with nothing.
> 
> He has now beaten every team in the east





BuckNasty83 said:


> He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year after starting with nothing.  5-7 was expected with that roster.  It's not expected, or acceptable with ya'll's talent



I love it. This thread has turned into a defend Booch thread.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Duff said:


> 4th yr as HC and he's beaten Ga, Fla, SC and Kentucky. Ooooookkkk.



Last 2 guys couldn't. Even Fulmer couldn't beat UF with Manning


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win 38-35



would make for a great game and would love for that to happen....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I love it. This thread has turned into a defend Booch thread.



I appreciate everything he has done and I like him a lot,  but I'm still on the fence about him this year. If he can win,  that's just a plus

What's funny is GA fans saying no talent, when there is enough there.  But when we hired Butch and REALLY had no talent, Ga fans wanted to ridicule. Ga has talent and KS is in a better position to win than Butch was.  KS is supposed to be a DC guro, Sam Pittman an o line guru, Chaney an OC guru. And the NFL coach on the roster was supposed to be a great hire. Who knows where UGA ends up this year,  but they should fair better than Butch in year 1 with the inherited talent and coaches alone.  Butch had none and MAC coaches with a depleted Dooley roster. It's apples and oranges. Ga fans deserve to be mocked right now imo


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Please do bec I must have been drunk I have no idea where I said fire butch.





BuckNasty83 said:


> He actually defended Butch. I wanted the whole staff gone if they couldn't beat Fla. Even then,  I'd still be skeptical because we should be on a 3 game streak against uf



Nope, Wanted to fire Booch and make Herm the highest payed coach in CFB



toyota4x4h said:


> I said last year we should fire jones and go after Herman with 10mil a year. I think his upside is the best of any hc in the game honestly.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Nope, Wanted to fire Booch and make Herm the highest payed coach in CFB



Haha nice try.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Nope, Wanted to fire Booch and make Herm the highest payed coach in CFB



Not to sound ungrateful, but id take Herman, or Petrino over Butch


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

If you don't remember it it didn't happen lol. And today I'd take Herman. Only an ijit or Bama fan wouldn't right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/class-gutted-uga-football/
> 
> Between the Class of 2013 & 2014 the Bulldogs signed a total of 51 players.  24 of those players have either transferred, been dismissed and/or exhausted their eligibility.  That leaves the Dawgs with only 27 upperclassmen on their roster from the Class of 2013 & 2014.  Of those 27 players there are only 3 senior starters and there are 8 junior starters.  There is also a total of 5 total significant contributors from each of those classes for the Dawgs.  The Class of 2013 is the class that has set the Bulldogs back a tremendous amount and a big reason for the current struggles.  Only 1 of the Top 10 ranked players from the Bulldogs Class of 2013 is a contributor (Brandon Kublanow).  Only 3 are still on campus.  You can’t say anything other than terrible.  You cannot compete and win against quality opponents if that is how you recruit.



Great post! Factual and nothing but the truth.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

But yes elfiii you are correct this a defend Booch thread.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Great post! Factual and nothing but the truth.



Sounds like excuses if you ask me


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> But yes elfiii you are correct this a defend Booch thread.



Thank God I'm not a Volsux fan. They are cursed with a bad case of inferiority complex, even when they win.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sounds like excuses if you ask me



Why would we ask you anything. You wanted to fire your coach 24 hours ago.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Why would we ask you anything. You wanted to fire your coach 24 hours ago.



He still does.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Thank God I'm not a Volsux fan. They are cursed with a bad case of inferiority complex, even when they win.



Yep, it's like the two kids ready to fight on the playground. One skeered and the other one is glad the other one is skeered too. But, they still walk away running their sucks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He still does.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


>



He should seek professional help. But he won't.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

If I here these clueless Vols say one more time that Butch started with nothing and CKS started with a great depth of talent, I think I will bite my keyboard into. I am not going to show them again that Butch took over equal talent as CKS did, because they can not comprehend that. If UT is great as they think they are, HS players all around the country should be standing in line to play there.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

And another thing UT was back the day they hired Butch and told everyone about it. How long did it take him?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Why so serious? Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

4X4 I am tired of the double standard. Why are you guys holding CKS to a much higher standard than you did Butch. He was hired 4 years ago and we have not seen a Championship yet. The comparison of talent you guys put forward has been thoroughly debunked but you just keep .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

No one has come on here and declared CKS a messiah. We have to a man (-one) said that we will not judge his coaching ability until we have seen him coach a season. We have also said before a game was played that UGA was not going to be very good this year. You Vols come in here and act like we were claiming to be the best team in the world, when it is as far from the truth as you can get. Just expected a little better from you, but not buck.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Just talking smack. Though to be honest any uga fan I personally know thought smart would be the savior and starting this year not 3-4 down the road.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

go dogs winning it all in 2018


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just talking smack. Though to be honest any uga fan I personally know thought smart would be the savior and starting this year not 3-4 down the road.



I know a bunch of them and have yet to meet one who thought a rookie coach would come out and set the world on fire.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I know a bunch of them and have yet to meet one who thought a rookie coach would come out and set the world on fire.



Me either.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 26, 2016)

Richt got run out of town for not winning with great talent he was recruiting. And smart is receiving justification for losing with the same talent though the "cupboard was left bare".


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I know a bunch of them and have yet to meet one who thought a rookie coach would come out and set the world on fire.



This. There will be bumps in the road just like any first time HC. I don't need Kirby to win a national championship this year, honestly never expected it but what all Dawg fans need to see is a better effort from the top down than what was displayed Saturday. It's over and done with. Take your lump, pick your heads up and get back after it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I know a bunch of them and have yet to meet one who thought a rookie coach would come out and set the world on fire.



I just see it as a reflection of the people 4x4 chooses to surround himself with.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I just see it as a reflection of the people 4x4 chooses to surround himself with.



It's hard to find good people up here north Georgia it's overran with Uga fans ugh.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 26, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Richt got run out of town for not winning with great talent he was recruiting. And smart is receiving justification for losing with the same talent though the "cupboard was left bare".



This


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's hard to find good people up here north Georgia it's overran with Uga fans ugh.



I live pretty close to Athens. There's a few fans here too, but none of them think the way your "friends" do. Maybe you're just a bad judge of character.


----------



## across the river (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/class-gutted-uga-football/
> 
> Between the Class of 2013 & 2014 the Bulldogs signed a total of 51 players.  24 of those players have either transferred, been dismissed and/or exhausted their eligibility.  That leaves the Dawgs with only 27 upperclassmen on their roster from the Class of 2013 & 2014.  Of those 27 players there are only 3 senior starters and there are 8 junior starters.  There is also a total of 5 total significant contributors from each of those classes for the Dawgs.  The Class of 2013 is the class that has set the Bulldogs back a tremendous amount and a big reason for the current struggles.  Only 1 of the Top 10 ranked players from the Bulldogs Class of 2013 is a contributor (Brandon Kublanow).  Only 3 are still on campus.  You can’t say anything other than terrible.  You cannot compete and win against quality opponents if that is how you recruit.



That sounds like a great excuse, but it isn't true.  Kublanow, Atkins, Brice Ramsey(# 2 that year), Reggie Davis, David Bellamy, Ryne Rankin, Jordan Davis, Quincy Mauger, and Brendan Douglas were part of the 2013 class and are all still there. 
Greg Pyke  was actually part of the 2012 class.
Sony, Chubb, McKenzie, Wynn, Parrish, Blazevich, Gaillard, Sims, Baker, Fenteng, and Dominick Sanders were all part of the 2014 class and are all still there.

Nearly all of the SEC teams have turnover like that. How do you think they sign 25(plus including grey CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored) kids per year when they only have 85 scholarships.


----------



## across the river (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I know a bunch of them and have yet to meet one who thought a rookie coach would come out and set the world on fire.



Tom Herman last year at Houston
Chris Petersen at Bosie State 
Didn't Terry Bowden go undefeated year one at Auburn? Larry Coker at Miami.  O.k. I couldn't type the last one without laughing a little, but he did win the NC as a rookie head coach.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If I here these clueless Vols say one more time that Butch started with nothing and CKS started with a great depth of talent, I think I will bite my keyboard into. I am not going to show them again that Butch took over equal talent as CKS did, because they can not comprehend that. If UT is great as they think they are, HS players all around the country should be standing in line to play there.



http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/073013aad.html

Besides a couple on o line we had nothing onoffense.  No Sony, no #1 rated TE, no Herschel Walker clone (Chubb), no WRS unless you want to count pig. And no QB,  especially #1 QB.

Y'all have a more  serviceable D than we had. 
And 2 stud Backs. Better WR, TE and QBs.

On defense we had 1 star in AJ Johnson and Cam Sutton as a freshman who was an unknown.

Trust me,  Buddy. Kirby has it made compared to this roster

http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/073013aad.html


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And another thing UT was back the day they hired Butch and told everyone about it. How long did it take him?



Who claimed we was back?  Half Vol Nation wanted nothing to do with Butch. The rational thought It would be fair to give him 4 years.  No one in their right mind said UT was back with a depleted Dooley roster and a coach Dooley stomped. We lucked up with Butch- in what he has done thus far. I don't really know what to make of him as a gameday coach,  cause he still makes questionable decisions. But he is giving us results in everything he does. I want to see what he can do with an o line and a better passer, but at the same time,  I don't want to regret him either.  But he's not going anywhere for a few years.  This year SHOULD get recruits attention at least. If all goes as should


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 4X4 I am tired of the double standard. Why are you guys holding CKS to a much higher standard than you did Butch. He was hired 4 years ago and we have not seen a Championship yet. The comparison of talent you guys put forward has been thoroughly debunked but you just keep .



Cause its a joke to compare UGA presently to UT in 2013. And Kirby was a big name hire yall wanted. Who knows what he'll do, but EVERYONE looks good with Bama's talent.


I understand what yall are going through. Trust me.  But it's not as our past decade.  Y'all should recover quickly. And have a better start



Point is UT has been made fun of and called everything in the book for what your claiming is your problem now. It took 3 years to get here.  And we're still building depth behind what was the youngest roster 2 years ago.  And who knows if we've arrived? They have competed well for a mediocre coach and to be young up til now


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> This



Look ehhrbodi he dun had mades friends


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> This


 Do we need to start bringing back threads to prove the point. Just don't see how they can have it both ways...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2016)

I see a coalition forming in our midst.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2016)

Lord have mercy, the IQ of this thread would expand greatly if someone would please cut the internet access to all Volsux fans trailer parks.

We have some very skilled position players on both offense and defense.  We lost a few more than most teams due to the strict discipline plan at UGA.  The only thing I fault Richt for and it was a long running problem, is that he didn't recruit enough big boys for both lines.  Defensive recruiting got better, but the multiple changes at O line coordinator ruined our recruiting there.

I know a lot of UGA alumni and fans.  I suspect that the number that some of these Volsux claim to know would be nothing but a gnat on the behind of the group I know.  (Of course I know a lot who think volsux ain't no better than a pimple on the rear end!) I don't know a single one who thought Kirby would come in and turn things around in the 1st season.  We all hoped that we would not see a failure like Saturday's, but not nearly as bad as Kirby had hoped not to see that.

I don't know who will win this Saturday, but I sure hope we see more effort from this team, especially the O line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

Somebody please help BuckNasty with the multi-quote feature.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2016)

across the river said:


> That sounds like a great excuse, but it isn't true.  Kublanow, Atkins, Brice Ramsey(# 2 that year), Reggie Davis, David Bellamy, Ryne Rankin, Jordan Davis, Quincy Mauger, and Brendan Douglas were part of the 2013 class and are all still there.
> Greg Pyke  was actually part of the 2012 class.
> Sony, Chubb, McKenzie, Wynn, Parrish, Blazevich, Gaillard, Sims, Baker, Fenteng, and Dominick Sanders were all part of the 2014 class and are all still there.
> 
> Nearly all of the SEC teams have turnover like that. How do you think they sign 25(plus including grey CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored) kids per year when they only have 85 scholarships.



Did you even look at the link?

Did you even read it at all?

If so you may need to revisit it and read it again, if that does not help then you are beyond the help anyone here can give you.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody please help BuckNasty with the multi-quote feature.



You just got the nod to teach the poor soul. I hope the stress is not more than he can handle........lol


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2016)

Class of 2013

Tray Matthews – S – Transferred

Brice Ramsey – QB/P – Not a Contributor

Tramel Terry – WR – Transferred

Shaq Wiggins – CB – Transferred

Tim Kimbrough – ILB – Transferred

Brandon Kublanow – C – Starting Center

Brendan Langley – CB – Transferred

Leonard Floyd – OLB – NFL

Toby Johnson – DT – Out of Eligibility

Reggie Wilkerson – CB – Plays Limited Role

A.J. Turman – RB – Transferred

Johnny O’Neal – ILB – Not a Contributor

Reggie Carter – ILB – Significant Contributor at Inside Linebacker

Jonathan Rumph – WR – Out of Eligbility

Davin Bellamy – OLB – Starting OLB

John Atkins – DT – Significant Contributor at Defensive Tackle

Reggie Davis – WR – Significant Contributor at Wide Receiver

Ryne Rankin – ILB – Special Teams Player

Shaquille Fluker – S – Transferred

Uriah Lemay – WR – Transferred

Josh Cardiello – OG – Transferred

Aulden Bynum – OT – Not a Contributor

D’Andre Johnson – DT – Transferred

Shaun McGee – OLB – Not a Contribtor

J.J. Green – CB – Transferred

Paris Bostick – S – Transferred

Chris Mayes – DT – Out of Eligibility

Quincy Mauger – S – Starting Safety

Kennar Daniels-Johnson – CB – Transferred

Brendan Douglas – RB – Backup Running Back

Rico Johnson – WR – Medically Disqualified


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2016)

This thread reminds me of when my kids were around 6 or 7 years old and they would argue back and forth and before long, they would just say the same stuff over and over and over again, like it would finally change the others mind!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread reminds me of when my kids were around 6 or 7 years old and they would argue back and forth and before long, they would just say the same stuff over and over and over again, like it would finally change the others mind!!!!



Like last nights debates.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just talking smack. Though to be honest any uga fan I personally know thought smart would be the savior and starting this year not 3-4 down the road.



So smack talker... Since you are being so honest, why do you have an Avatar showing someone else's deer heads?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So smack talker... Since you are being so honest, why do you have an Avatar showing someone else's deer heads?



The only one that isn't mine is the middle one and it was killed by my fathers old tymer friend when my parents moved here in the mid 80s. He killed it on grassy mountain early 70s with a bow and at the time it was one of the bigger ones killed there. He let my dad have it as his health deteriorated so his family didn't trash it. Old man was proud of that one. The other two I took on some leased land on holly creek about 10 years ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The only one that isn't mine is the middle one and it was killed by my fathers old tymer friend when my parents moved here in the mid 80s. He killed it on grassy mountain early 70s with a bow and at the time it was one of the bigger ones killed there. He let my dad have it as his health deteriorated so his family didn't trash it. Old man was proud of that one. The other two I took on some leased land on holly creek about 10 years ago.



So, these aren't your Dad's that you put in your house? Hmmm...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

I cant say if they are or they aren't on a public forum. You just don't get it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I cant say if they are or they aren't on a public forum. You just don't get it.



Oh I get it... I already know they aren't yours! So you lied, to be honest.. 



> The other two I took on some leased land on holly creek about 10 years ago.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh I get it... I already know they aren't yours! So you lied, to be honest..



Of course bec you know me personally or someone else that knows me. I assume you've stalked me bec you are a weirdo so you've seen things on the internet. Not everything on the internet is true and sometimes you twist stories in case big brother is watching..in realtion to the deer heads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Of course bec you know me personally or someone else that knows me. I assume you've stalked me bec you are a weirdo so you've seen things on the internet. Not everything on the internet is true and sometimes you twist stories in case big brother is watching..in realtion to the deer heads.




GO DAWGS watching out for Big Brother cause Vols are poaching deer! 

Hey guess what Vol, big brother is looking right now!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS watching out for Big Brother cause Vols are poaching deer!
> 
> Hey guess what Vol, big brother is looking right now!!



I know I sent them some pm's bec you are a stalker


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know I sent them some pm's bec you are a stalker



Public information is a great thing! When you post stuff on a PUBLIC forum everyone can see it! Kind of like books at a library, everybody can check them out.. 

That's your uncle Ted Tech tip of the day! 

GO Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Public information is a great thing! When you post stuff on a PUBLIC forum everyone can see it! Kind of like books at a library, everybody can check them out..
> 
> That's your uncle Ted Tech tip of the day!
> 
> GO Dawgs!



Nothing you've posted have I posted on a public forum that anyone here should be getting on. You don't know me to get that personal. I sent the appropriate pms
I don't mind talking some football smack with anyone here and I give and take but I never get truly personal. I may call yall an idjit but everyone does that..or old men. But I think its clear now that yalls fellow dawg slayer is a creep and takes it way to far. Peace


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/class-gutted-uga-football/
> 
> Between the Class of 2013 & 2014 the Bulldogs signed a total of 51 players.  24 of those players have either transferred, been dismissed and/or exhausted their eligibility.  That leaves the Dawgs with only 27 upperclassmen on their roster from the Class of 2013 & 2014.  Of those 27 players there are only 3 senior starters and there are 8 junior starters.  There is also a total of 5 total significant contributors from each of those classes for the Dawgs.  The Class of 2013 is the class that has set the Bulldogs back a tremendous amount and a big reason for the current struggles.  Only 1 of the Top 10 ranked players from the Bulldogs Class of 2013 is a contributor (Brandon Kublanow).  Only 3 are still on campus.  You can’t say anything other than terrible.  You cannot compete and win against quality opponents if that is how you recruit.



What happened to "UGA doesn't put up with any shenanigans"?  There was a time that y'all were proud of how many players were kicked off the team so y'all could "win with class" or you had rather "lose with class than win with thugs".  Now, y'all are crying because Richt left the cupboard bare by dismissing thugs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What happened to "UGA doesn't put up with any shenanigans"?  There was a time that y'all were proud of how many players were kicked off the team so y'all could "win with class" or you had rather "lose with class than win with thugs".  Now, y'all are crying because Richt left the cupboard bare by dismissing thugs.



I'm not crying. We'll probably go 8-4 this year and I said that before the season started. It will take Kirby a couple of years to get his recruits and depth in place. Lord knows we need a bigger O-line!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nothing you've posted have I posted on a public forum that anyone here should be getting on. You don't know me to get that personal. I sent the appropriate pms
> I don't mind talking some football smack with anyone here and I give and take but I never get truly personal. I may call yall an idjit but everyone does that..or old men. But I think its clear now that yalls fellow dawg slayer is a creep and takes it way to far. Peace



And all I did was call you a liar... That's not personal, it's a fact.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uncle Ted Tech tip of the day!



Pro Tip: Use a free uploader like LOLZilla that isn't tied to you when uploading with the intent to share publicly. Posting from a Photo Bucket account that is not password protected and has your name attached is the stuff identity thieves dreams are made of. 

I don't think Slayer is running out and buying a new car, but don't leave the front door open and not expect someone to look around.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Pro Tip: Use a free uploader like LOLZilla that isn't tied to you when uploading with the intent to share publicly. Posting from a Photo Bucket account that is not password protected and has your name attached is the stuff identity thieves dreams are made of.
> 
> I don't think Slayer is running out and buying a new car, but don't leave the front door open and not expect someone to look around.



Yeah I assumed no one here would be that creepy but leave it to the resident weirdo. I def need to shore up the security bec its linked to my facebook also.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not crying. We'll probably go 8-4 this year and I said that before the season started. It will take Kirby a couple of years to get his recruits and depth in place. Lord knows we need a bigger O-line!



So, are the Dawgs gonna try to win, but with just a little less class?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, are the Dawgs gonna try to win, but with just a little less class?



Not sure we were trying Saturday...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, are the Dawgs gonna try to win, but with just a little less class?



Hopefully we'll try a little hard this week!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I don't think Slayer is running out and buying a new car,



Slayer don't drive cars.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Slayer don't drive cars.



*vehicle


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Now, y'all are crying because Richt left the cupboard bare by dismissing thugs.



No. We are crying the cupboard is bare because he recruited thugs in the first place and couldn't control them.

BTW, Mark Richt has lost control of the FSU thug program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Slayer don't drive cars.





Scott G said:


> *vehicle



I certainly don't drive Volkswagen's like some forum members...

I got a purty SuperCrew F150!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I certainly don't drive Volkswagen's like some forum members...
> 
> I got a purty SuperCrew F150!



It was his first car.  It was his inspiration to purchase a rusty Mystery Machine.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread reminds me of when my kids were around 6 or 7 years old and they would argue back and forth and before long, they would just say the same stuff over and over and over again, like it would finally change the others mind!!!!



Your post reminds me of an Ohio fan who needs to get a life.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What happened to "UGA doesn't put up with any shenanigans"?  There was a time that y'all were proud of how many players were kicked off the team so y'all could "win with class" or you had rather "lose with class than win with thugs".  Now, y'all are crying because Richt left the cupboard bare by dismissing thugs.



Just because FSU didn't get its rear end waxed last weekend does not mean we need to hear from Nole fans.

We are proud of our standards.  There is no whine, just a statement of fact.  I know, football facts are irritating things for Noles.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Just because FSU didn't get its rear end waxed last weekend does not mean we need to hear from Nole fans.
> 
> We are proud of our standards.  There is no whine, just a statement of fact.  I know, football facts are irritating things for Noles.



Just saying.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nothing you've posted have I posted on a public forum that anyone here should be getting on. You don't know me to get that personal. I sent the appropriate pms
> I don't mind talking some football smack with anyone here and I give and take but I never get truly personal. I may call yall an idjit but everyone does that..or old men. But I think its clear now that yalls fellow dawg slayer is a creep and takes it way to far. Peace


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> This thread reminds me of when my kids were around 6 or 7 years old and they would argue back and forth and before long, they would just say the same stuff over and over and over again, like it would finally change the others mind!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


>



How appropriate!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Your post reminds me of an Ohio fan who needs to get a life.



Now that response reminds me of my boys now that they are teenagers!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>





elfiii said:


>





Madsnooker said:


> How appropriate!!!



A thread that keeps giving!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Now that response reminds me of my boys now that they are teenagers!!!



Glad to know they have outgrown ya ... yankee!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Glad to know they have outgrown ya ... yankee!



 Dang Yankees!  He must have some good friends letting him hold the fish they catch...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Dang Yankees!  He must have some good friends letting him hold the fish they catch...



Please see this thread...  You'll find the "REAL" truth behind his fish stories! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=877995&highlight=


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2016)

i gonna run down to fla this weekend to go fishing with an old buddy. maybe we can run into snook and teach him to fish.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2016)

we will let him hold a couple for photos too.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2016)

really 6, that avatar has got to go.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2016)

That has to be Rosie from the old AC/DC alblum.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Heard a few days ago CKS decided to change our run blocking from a zone scheme to a bama scheme, more man vs man. Hope he wakes up and changes it back before someone gets killed for gosh sakes.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Heard a few days ago CKS decided to change our run blocking from a zone scheme to a bama scheme, more man vs man. Hope he wakes up and changes it back before someone gets killed for gosh sakes.



What ya think now???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

DAWG1419 said:


> What ya think now???



We still need a kicker!!!!

Elfiii, I think I won the bet on 4th down conversions!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Heard a few days ago CKS decided to change our run blocking from a zone scheme to a bama scheme, more man vs man. Hope he wakes up and changes it back before someone gets killed for gosh sakes.



Zone defense will get you killed on the scoreboard. I think today's game proved the difference in what man on man will earn you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Elfiii, I think I won the bet on 4th down conversions!


----------



## Bream Pole (Nov 2, 2016)

I read an article on Kirby Smart while my wife was in  the hospital.  It quoted many public comments he had made about individual players on the Ga Team who had the reputation of being good players.  For instance an all SEC 1st team player was in Kirby's estimation at best a 2nd team SEC player. What kind of coach takes an honor like that away from his player in public comment.  Kirby is crazy if he thinks that remark will motivate the player to become an all american.  All of his remarks were Degrading and non-encouraging.  If that is his coaching technique Ga. is stuck with a loser.  Those remarks and more like them the players are aware of is the reason the team is playing without effort and enthusiasm.  Kirby is a good recruiter.  Remains to be seen if he is a winning coach.  That article leaves me suspicious that he is not.

Georgia's Athletic director may be Georgia's biggest problem.  From what I have read he has dismissed several coaches in sports other than football and not hired a single winner in replacement.


----------

